# 2, F, Shreveport Louisiana



## Krickette (Aug 5, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Louisiana
City/Town: Located in Shreveport, but I also live in Ruston and can bring them there if it's closer to you.
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Female
Age(s): unknown, under a year, though. My guess is 6 months
Name(s): Godiva and Jasue
Colours: Chocolate hooded and black split cap
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: ended up in a dorm, which does not allow any pets.
Temperament: Somewhat shy, never ever aggressive. 
Medical problems: none. 
Will the group be split: they can be
Transport available: I can bring them within 30 or 45 minutes of Shreveport or Ruston, or anywhere in between. 
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2894.html
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $10 
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: the link doesn't work, but sure.


----------



## Krickette (Aug 5, 2007)

adoption fee lowered to $5.00 each ^.^


----------

